# adding water line



## logs (Mar 21, 2011)

Putting in pole building across from the house. Est. 150 ft. .. between the house and b uilding is the well. Wondering if I can tap into the well and have enough pressure for water in building or do I need to run off house. Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

id go right off the well line....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Where is your pressure tank located?
If need be add one at the new building.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

You can't just add a new pressure tank, it's not quite that simple. You would be better off increasing the pressure tank size to meet the new demand.

The key thing to remember is sizing the water service to the new building. With a 150' of developed length and depending on the fixture demand it could put too much demand on the "system".

Mike


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What if his pressure tank is at the house?
You'd run a line from the house all the way to the new bldg?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

griz said:


> What if his pressure tank is at the house?
> You'd run a line from the house all the way to the new bldg?


No, the entire line is under pressure, you don't need to go into the house. The tank pressurizes the line.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

....of course, everybody does things different.


----------



## logs (Mar 21, 2011)

Pressure tank iss in the house(basement ). All ill need is enough pressure for two sinks and a ****ter.thanks for the info


----------



## muckusmc (Jul 19, 2008)

Where is your pressure switch for the well? 
If it is at the pump, I would tee off after the switch and run the water line to the new building with a small pressure tank.
If it is at the pressure tank in the house, you would have to run the water line from the house to the building.


----------

